# Paroon Shark



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

Does anyone out there know much about Paroon shark, I have heard they grow big. What should I feed him and can he go in with any other fish at this stage (he's about 3").


----------



## Chaisheezay (Apr 25, 2004)

Paroons grow really quick and have a big appetite for anything..They max out at 2 ft and are fish full or personality..

As far as food goes, you can feed them anything from pellets to feeders..They will eat just about anything


----------



## anubis (Oct 9, 2004)

Got any pics of him yet?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

And they are, just like pacus, very easy to frighten and will bump really hard against the windows of your tank. But if you have the space they are beautiful fish to own. Like sais they can reach 2ft and are very active and fast swimmers, so they need a lot of tank space.


----------



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

I have put him in with some big cichlids for now, have tried getting a pic but he does'nt stay still long enough and end up with blur. I have been feeding him on catfish pellets.


----------



## Juntau (Jan 1, 2004)

Which "paroon" shark do you have? I've been trying to locate the hi fin but most lfs has the Pangasius conchophilus


----------

